# Mushroom hunting sticker?



## CreekNCabin (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi All I work in Manton Mich. and there has been a rumor that either the DNR or Feds are going to have people buy passes to go in the wood to go Mushroom hunting:rant: I don't know if there is any truth to this or not, but figure that someone out there would know if there is some sort of truth to this or just an Urban Myth.
Thanks for any info I may get!:help: 
Good hunting and fishing! 
Tom


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh no....


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2005)

Is this going to be for public only land or does it apply to private land also?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Here we go again...it gets funnier everytime....:lol:


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

It will be a combo sticker for cougar hunting also.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I've already purchased mine. It's a good thing because I've found a few already. You can get them anywhere they sell hunting & fishing licenses. They were telling me that in the next few years it may be a drawing to get one and that they are going to implement a minimum of 3 1/4" (QMM)


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

hypox said:


> I've already purchased mine. It's a good thing because I've found a few already. You can get them anywhere they sell hunting & fishing licenses. They were telling me that in the next few years it may be a drawing to get one and that they are going to implement a minimum of 3 1/4" (QMM)


can you party hunt on that license?


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Yep I was hauling out a bag of mushrooms. Loading em into the truck and a C.O. stopped and asked "wheres my sticker?" Well I tell em deez are my buddies shrooms so I don't be needing no sticker. Well that there C.O. says,"ya gots ta have a sticker any how". So I tells him i knows a fella named Boehr from da innernet and that ole boy says i ain't even been needing it any how. That there newbie C.O. seez "*BOEHR *I best let ya go then.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Its not funny guys, the DNR has had two meetings (last fall) on this. Their going to try and make it so you need a permit to be on State Land, their calling it a Land Use Permit. Seeing how you have to park on designated spots on Fedeal Land, I can see it happening. I E-mailed McMantis when I heard about it, she told me about the meetings one day before they happened. Just like the River Act. the DNR didn't want anyone to know about those meetings either and they did what they wanted to.:sad:


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Don't forget to get your kill tags when you get your license. That is the only way they can control the harvest.


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I thought this thread was about jpollman's M-S.com vinyl truck stickers. That's actually not a bad idea though... :lol:

Mike


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

This comes up every year about this time and from what I understand is "if " it ever gets enacted as long as you've bought a fishing or hunting liscence of some kind you won't have to have the permit as you have already paid a users fee.......


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

well on a serious note. was out shroomin yesterday and when i got back to my truck in lapeer county. there was a piece of paper under my wiper. looked like a ticket actually. upon investigating it and grumbling under my breath as the wife puts in her two cents " i told you that you needed a sticker to park here" well a long story short, it was a survey that asked questions on land use. what activities, number of people, age of people, recreation or hunting. evaluate the satisfaction of your time in the woods. so joking aside, it is coming soon i think. they have to squeeze the rest of the money out of us. no free fun in michigan. has anyone else gotten one of these? i must admit it helped start the campfire last night....lol


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, if the deer hunters have to pay to harvest venison in the state, and the bunny hunters have to pay to harvest bunnies in Michigan, and the anglers have to pay to fish on the state's waters, and the trappers have to pay to harvest furs in Michigan, then why shouldn't the mushroom pickers and berry pickers, or anyone else that harvests goodies from state land, have to pay to do so?
Morels are selling for how much a pound???


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

Also, you need a tree cutting permit for firewood. If this is true, the money will probably go to some unrelated state program. 
rotest_e


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

PWood said:


> Well, if the deer hunters have to pay to harvest venison in the state, and the bunny hunters have to pay to harvest bunnies in Michigan, and the anglers have to pay to fish on the state's waters, and the trappers have to pay to harvest furs in Michigan, then why shouldn't the mushroom pickers and berry pickers, or anyone else that harvests goodies from state land, have to pay to do so?
> Morels are selling for how much a pound???


OH MY GOD!:banghead3 
If you get right down to it, there are about 1400 user fees the state could start charging for. Like breathing the air, walking down a sidewalk, looking at the sceenery, etc. It's not like they gotta do anything for mushrooms or berries to grow. I pay my taxes, state land is and has always been for public use. People get more than just morels off of state land without user fees. I buy fishing and sometimes hunting licensces. That is under some control of the state. Morels and berries are not managed for like fish and game.
But if you like, call your state officials and let them know your willing to pay fees for all this stuff we never had to all these years  .

Like the fish I catch, I do not sell morels FYI.


----------



## Howitzer (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't laugh guys several western states require a harvest permit for Morels, I know that you need one for Flathead National Forest for sure. As times get tough don't be suprised to see people trampling your prized spots for profit. This winter I had guys stealing wood that I cut near the road.

I don't think the harvast permit is right but I do believe that its something that we will surely see in the years to come.

http://www.clallam.net/LawEnforcement/html/harvesting_permit.htm


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I would agree to a commercial permit for anyone selling morels. That's about it.


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Yes!, The King & Queen's Land and the servants keep paying and paying. The day will come when you will pay to pick them on your own property which if fail to pay your taxes, the king will take your property. Life really hasn't changed that much throughout the years, just words and titles:lol:


----------



## Huntfish247 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a special place reserved for that sticker on my horse.


----------

